# The troll shiznu



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

shiznu said:


> I don't care how your N7 runs doesn't change the fact a ROM was released as something that it was not. I will agree with the leankernal tho great kernel by an actual developer. Jake Day had all his threads locked for a reason but go ahead and blindly follow instead of educating yourself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


First off, for you to presume that I'm blindly following something and not educating myself, is just flat out wrong and insulting.
You have no clue as to what information I have or may not have.
Secondly, there was no reason for you to come *trolling* in to the thread, especially one that you have not even been involved with, just to blatantly regurgitate old news that doesn't even have anything to do with the OP!!

Thank You and have a nice day!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope you enjoy your vacation clown cause its coming.


----------

